# Dreamplug from Globalscale



## holo (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello,

I recovered of a friend a DreamPlug from GlobalScale. Just wondering if anyone has already used pfSense on that material:
http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/t-dreamplugdetails.aspx

Any information would be nice.

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2011)

Dual network ports--neat!  A variation on the Sheevaplug, which is an ARM processor.  They don't give a lot of specifics.  http://www.plugcomputer.org/plugwiki/index.php/FreeBSD_8.0_(current)_Plug_Computer_Distribution has some information.


----------



## holo (Jun 19, 2011)

*I willl...*

I will try it. Thanks for the information.

Bye


----------



## aragon (Jun 19, 2011)

That's a nifty looking little piece of hardware.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## holo (Jun 19, 2011)

*The next week...*

Hi,


Sure, I will begin investigations and setup the next week.


Bye


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 20, 2011)

Have they fixed the overheating issues with the Shivaplug and Guruplug? They were enough to put me off seriously looking at those options. For a bit extra and nearly the same power draw, you can spring for a nettop (100Mb and VLANs, with built in console, keyboard and UPS) or a nettop (Gbit with VLANs), both with enough grunt to stomp the ARM alternatives.

Edit: I see they have fixed this issue, or at least attempted it.


----------



## okeeblow (Jun 23, 2011)

This site has patches and packages for FreeBSD on Seagate Dockstar, a Marvell Kirkwood plug computer like your Dreamplug. It may be of some help.


----------

